# I got a rat starter cage..but its too small?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

It was like 170$ but we can't return it now probably. 
Its pretty long but ppl said it was too short??
The dimensions are : 78 cm Length, 48 cm Width x 31 cm Height

If I could find a discounted rat cage that would be great but idk what to do meanwhile because it was very expensive and my parents don't like spending money. It would be such a waste to not use such an expensive cage.

I used to have a hamster so what I did was use the old cage top and make this. 

Is it big enough?


----------



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

This cage is to small. According the rat calculator , its to small for adult rats to climb. Even though, it would be a good hospital cage.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Whoa you paid $170 for that?? You can get way way nicer and bigger cages for $170. Yes, this cage is much too small and it's not tall enough even with the hamster cage on top.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

what should I do??? I can't return it..


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Keep it around, it's a great hospital cage. Use it temporarily, and save up for a better one


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I guess I'll have to. Maybe I can ask for a better one for Christmas. Any recommendations ? Preferably cheap ones.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

How many rats do you have?


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I would get a hammock or two and some wooden bird perches and make some different levels. Put some inside the hamster cage and some inside the actual cage. The bridge thing you have is a good idea but you definently need a hammock or something for them to sleep in. Also you could string a bird rope across the cage for your ratties to climb on. You could zip tie a plastic storage basket to the side or even hang it from the top. I got my ferret cage on petmountain.com for $67. Amazon also has some good ones. For the price you paid for that you could get a really big one on amazon.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Petmountain.com has really cheap cages and cage accesories. And its free shipping over $75. I buy hammocks and hideouts and what not from here too. Here's a links to the two cages they have. They are both ferrets cages and cost less or the same as yours.

(This one is the same size as mine and only $3 more)
http://www.petmountain.com/product/...87/kaytee-kaytee-multi-level-ferret-cage.html

(This one is ginormous and can fit a whole colony of rats for only $17 more than you paid. I think you can also pay for it in monthly payments which would be about $30 a month but I'm not entirely sure)
http://www.petmountain.com/product/...582811/marshall-marshall-folding-mansion.html


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

You can also trying selling your cage to make back the money you paid.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Instead of buying a new cage.... why not just make a topper for that one? You could use chicken wire and some hot glue and make a HUGE cage here for free or low cost if you know where you're looking.

PS: i really hope for the love of everything you weren't keeping a hamster in that cage ;~;


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Ooh thanks for the links


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I have two rats BTW


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Actually it was $120 dollars my mom said. And it came with food, bedding and treats so it was maybe $80 actually? Idk


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

What if I got that multi level ferret cage and put it on top of my cage instead 😀


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Aaarrgh. Those only ship in USA . is there ANY rat stuff that ships to Canada??!??!?


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Ohh sorry I didnt even realize that. Doesnt Amazon ship to canada?


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I found this:


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah if its amazon.ca so they do but its a lot more than $70


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Also I couldn't find the exact one you showed me . the $70 ferret cage. 
I can get stuff from pet smart but it cost a lot more than pet mountain.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Petsmart lets you return for 90 days. Has it been that long (if you even got it there)?


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Nijidoragon said:


> Also I couldn't find the exact one you showed me . the $70 ferret cage.
> I can get stuff from pet smart but it cost a lot more than pet mountain.


I think the reason why they are so cheap on pet mountain is because they are discontinued. I tried looking for the cage I have now on other sites and stores but couldnt find it anywhere. The one I showed you used to be on Amazon and we sold it at the pet store I worked at but it was closer to 100 dollars then. I also think thats why they no longer have my cage on pet mountain because the stock ran out and their not being produced anymore.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=node=6292581011&field-keywords=rat+cage

Which of these do you think is the best?


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Jaguar said:


> I'm pretty sure Petsmart lets you return for 90 days. Has it been that long (if you even got it there)?


Well it came with other stuff, food, bedding , treats, and we used that stuff so I doubt we could return it.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Ooh!! I found one that ships to pei !!! Its the same as that ferret one but its .5 inches shorter so it should be good right ? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=27354


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Nijidoragon said:


> Well it came with other stuff, food, bedding , treats, and we used that stuff so I doubt we could return it.


id call and ask. They let me return open food before.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Nijidoragon said:


> Ooh!! I found one that ships to pei !!! Its the same as that ferret one but its .5 inches shorter so it should be good right ? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=27354


That's great! I see it's from Drs Foster and Smith. They sell Oxbow in big bags too, will they not ship that as well?


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

That doesn't even look like it's designed for rats (the cage you have now). I had a rat starter kit (All Living Things) from PetSmart that we got for around 90, and it was perfect when I had just two girls. So if you don't plan in getting more then two girls I would suggest that cage.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

They don't ship oxbow to pei


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

And actually I just remembered that I got my cage from petculture not pet smart . they are both in town


----------

